# Dermabrasion after MOHS Surgery - PLEASE HELP



## clingnofski (Oct 25, 2016)

When billing CPT code 15783 (Dermabrasion), after a MOHS Surgery, to show that it is a medically necessary procedure, is the primary code used for the MOHS Surgery allowed to be used as the primary code for the Dermabrasion? Also, should a modifier 58 be applied? What is the best way to show (and get paid for) CPT 15783 is medically necessary and should not be denied as cosmetic? Please advise... THANKS!


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 25, 2016)

The payer I work for requires prior auth for dermabrasion to prove its not cosmetic, so our system doesn't use the DX billed to show medical necessity. Try checking with the payer.


----------



## clingnofski (Oct 26, 2016)

What DX do you use if prior auth is approved?


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 26, 2016)

clingnofski said:


> What DX do you use if prior auth is approved?



Our system doesn't care about the DX code if an auth is on file. It doesn't look at the DX code either if auth is not on file it just automatically denies. Of course each payer may be different in what the policy is for codes flagged as probably cosmetic.


----------

